# The Trials and Tribulations of Full Timing?



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

If anybody has a couple of hours to spare and nothing to do? :-

http://johnandsandywhite.95mb.com/

8O


----------



## 88751 (May 9, 2005)

*Positive attitude*

After reading your problem page, I have decided you must be either mad,a masochist or have a very placid nature.

I would have had a multitude of nervous breakdowns and have "flogged" it.

Ian


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi john

Read it all, it was good and informative reading, liked the bit re model aircraft, i used to fly RC helicopters for a number years , did a couple of national championships (got nowhere) beaten by the more youthful flyers
Became a very expensive hobby so called it a day and moved on

Paul


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I am upset John, no link to MHF in your fave websites section


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Sorry *nukeadmin*. I have only just resurrected it from when my old site closed down. It still needs a few updates to complete the picture. I will be only too glad to put *MHF* to the top of the list. Considering my site was 4 years old and I only found MHF 6 weeks ago, it is surely an acceptable excuse. 8)


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> I am upset John, no link to MHF in your fave websites section


  *MHF* now comes to the top of the list (as it should be (CREEP)).


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the link johnsandywhite,
Read it all :!: very entertaining. Judy & I did think about fulltiming but now :!: I wouldn't know where to start if I had half those problems  will have to think again. 
Our first winter trip to Spain went ok apart from hitting a concrete flower container as we were leaving the site after the MCC Spanish Rally Groups first rally. The exit was a bit curved and when the barrier went up just wanted to get through before it came crashing down on us but unfortunately this concrete container had been placed on the road :!: by the barrier and as it was on a curve the side of the MH caught it scratching the side low down and subsequently catching the waste water pipe :!: 
When looking underneath the MH found the stay attached to the MH lower skirt was bent and pulled out. Managed to straighten this out and put rawplugs in to underside and re-attach the stay. Found the pipe going into waste tank loose but tied up the pipe in case it should drop off :!: So far not leaking but is moist around the join so its now booked in to be repaired after our Italian trip.
Managed to cope but was in shock for awhile :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

There you go *zulurita*. It just shows, any problem can be sorted. We are lot wiser now than we were then. Decided not to buy from a dealer anymore and not to use a SPECIALIST (?) for repairs (we do our own repairs now). I know that's not an option for everyone, but it doesn't hurt to get the hands dirty now and again. Happy Motorhoming.


----------

